# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Custom Stand Builder?



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I need to get a custom aquarium stand/cabinet built. Anyone know of a good company/person that builds custom aquarium stands/cabinets. If the builder is in the Dallas area, even better. 

I have all the design details and specifications. The stand is for a Oceanic 150 Gallon (72.5"L x 18.5" D x 29"H).

Thanks


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is do it yourself out of the question? i know i love these projects. they do take a lot of time, the the reward, in my openion is well worth it.


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

DIY is out of the question for me. I don't have the skill or the tools to undertake a project of this nature.

You can see the design and specifications at http://www.pbase.com/sangster/fish_tank. Way too complicated for me to undertake.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Try a custom kitchen cabinet maker. They might be willing. You need a carpenter of some kind anyway.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

You could also post an ad at your LFS. Or see if you know a trim carpenter....


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

Feel free to ignore this coz I might just be stupid, but... I was wondering if you plan to actually watch that TV when the aquarium lights are on? Even if the screen isn't washed out from the light, it seems to me like it would be like putting two TV's side-by-side and trying to ignore the activity on one screen, i.e. no matter how hard you try to concentrate on the TV, the aquarium and any movement in it will pull your eyes to it. I would suggest at least setting a bright lamp there and then trying to watch the TV both in the day and in the dark before you spend too much money.


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

> Originally posted by sangster:
> DIY is out of the question for me. I don't have the skill or the tools to undertake a project of this nature.
> 
> You can see the design and specifications at http://www.pbase.com/sangster/fish_tank. Way too complicated for me to undertake.


What you're proposing is an exciting and ambitious project. I'm not just a little jealous. Would love to see the final setup. Keep us posted.


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I plan to update the link provided in this thread with more pictures... you can now see the stand has been complted. But, yet to be stained. 

I receive completed stand and the 150G tank this weekend. I've already got the Co2 equipment and, Eheim filters and the Aquatronica computer equipment.

Should have the basics setup by next weekend.


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Ransom:
> Feel free to ignore this coz I might just be stupid, but... I was wondering if you plan to actually watch that TV when the aquarium lights are on? Even if the screen isn't washed out from the light, it seems to me like it would be like putting two TV's side-by-side and trying to ignore the activity on one screen, i.e. no matter how hard you try to concentrate on the TV, the aquarium and any movement in it will pull your eyes to it. I would suggest at least setting a bright lamp there and then trying to watch the TV both in the day and in the dark before you spend too much money.


I did think of this problem... also the vibration from the big Sub may stress the fish. Especially since I'm planning on keeping Discus.

If this location does not work for the Tank, I have another spot scoped out on the other side of the room.... my living, dinning, tv room area is on BIG room with plenty of wall space for a 6' tank... if all that doesn't work, then it goes in my home-office where i spend a lot of time.... more so than in front of the TV


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

The guy who built the tank stand can be found at http://donovanwoodworking.com/. This guy does really good work for a reasonable price. Pays attention to detail and thinks of everything... see how he stress tested the stand in the pictures.


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

Cool, man, can't wait to see the new pictures, how the stand came out in the end. And I'm very curious about the Aquatronica setup (haven't read anything on those), but will leave those questions for another, more appropriate thread.


----------

